# How to make xdebug work ?



## joseche (Jul 19, 2012)

Installed devel/php-xdebug, 

If I do:[CMD=]php -m[/CMD]
I get:

```
PHP Warning:  Xdebug MUST be loaded as a Zend extension in Unknown on line 0

Warning: Xdebug MUST be loaded as a Zend extension in Unknown on line 0
```

So, if I edit the /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini and use:

```
zend_extension=xdebug.so
```
I get:

```
Failed loading xdebug.so:  Shared object "xdebug.so" not found, required by "php"
```

So, what should I use in order to make it work! ?

Thanks


----------



## Abriel (Jul 19, 2012)

Edit /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini and add line
	
	



```
zend_extension=/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/xdebug.so
```
where 20090626 should be your version.
[CMD=""]php -v[/CMD]

```
PHP 5.3.8 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: May  1 2012 21:15:11)
Copyright (c) 1997-2011 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2011 Zend Technologies
    with Xdebug v2.1.2, Copyright (c) 2002-2011, by Derick Rethans
```


----------

